# Smoked Onion and Tomato Dressing



## mfreel (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure where I found this recipe, but I tweaked it a little and it turned out great!

Looking for a sweet, tomato-based dressing or dip for salads, onion rings or some crusty French bread?  This recipe is a sure fire way to use up some of those summer surplus veggies! 

Ingredients:

1 large tomato, halved
1 large onion, halved
½ cup mayo
1 tsp chopped garlic
½ tsp smoked paprika
½ tsp rib rub
¼ tsp salt (could have used more S&P)
¼ tsp ground black pepper
¼ tsp cayenne pepper (probably could have gone to 1/2 tsp here, too)
Smoke the tomatoes and onions at 240 to 250 degrees using hickory wood for about 2 hours.  In a blender, combine all ingredients and blend on high for 30 to 60 seconds.













Before.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Aug 10, 2015


















After.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Aug 10, 2015


















Blend+2.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Aug 10, 2015


















Smoked Onion and Tomato Dressing.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Aug 10, 2015


















Jo+and+Ryann.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Aug 10, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds interesting thanks for sharing. Now about that over abundant amount of veggies, if I could use green tomatoes and lettuce for this sauce Id be set!


----------



## palladini (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you recommend using Roma Tomatoes or regular tomatoes?  And use a sweet Onion or Cooking Onion?


----------



## mfreel (Jan 21, 2016)

We used a few romas, but we didn't have enough in the garden.  Made up the difference with Better Boys...I think.

Definitely use a vidalia or sweet onion.  The white onions were a little edgy.


----------

